# 50m Olympic Swimming Pools



## Nautilus77 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi All, 
I am moving to Dubai in January and am looking for a 50m pool to swim in. Are there any around? The information I can find on the web is all very old. 
Cheers, Al


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

There are plenty of 25m pools around build specifically for laps. No signs of 50s though.


----------



## Spinnaker (Oct 18, 2012)

Not really an Olympic pool but The Address hotel in Dubai Marina has an outside hotel pool which is 47m long (and around 1.20 deep).


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Midlifer said:


> There are plenty of 25m pools around build specifically for laps. No signs of 50s though.


Not really when you look into it. Fitness First aren't heated, the water is cold already and there's less hotels than you think with a 25m. The ones that do, charge a small fortune.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

if you want to train, it's worth joining Dubai Masters Swimming Club.

I say 'join' - it's about 70 aed for the year, and 40aed a session (35aed if you buy a 10 session card)
It's pay-as-you-go, so no need to join with hefty fees.

They have around 12 or 13 hour long sessions a week, coached by a British ex-Commonwealth swimmer. usually 6.00 am ish, and 7.00pm ish

All very friendly.

six lanes - with the 'slow' lane doing around 1,800m / hour and the fast lane hitting 4,000m at times.

The swimming is all at King's School, in Umm Suqeim 3 (25m pool)

they also organise a weekly open water swim of 5k or so every Friday morning


----------



## Solace Moth (Oct 11, 2012)

Nautilus77 said:


> Hi All,
> I am moving to Dubai in January and am looking for a 50m pool to swim in. Are there any around? The information I can find on the web is all very old.
> Cheers, Al


Check out theHamdan Sports Complex Hamdan Sports Complex | Complex


----------



## pwdob (Dec 21, 2014)

*Hamdan Sports Complex*

There is one 50m Olympic Pool in Dubai and casual entry is 20 AED at Hamdan Sports Complex, off Emirates Road, 5km east of Dubai Sports City. Only convenient way to get there is by car.


----------



## bish23 (Nov 22, 2012)

Pretty sure there is a new one about to open at Fit Republik in Sports City next month. Haven't seen it yet so not 100% if it's 50m - am going to look at the complex in 2 weeks (not open yet) so can report back then!


----------

